# BEST EATEN FISH



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

WHAT IN YOUR OPINION IS THE BEST TASTING FISH?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooked dead ones.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Trophy bass.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

PERCH


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

June Suckers. 

Okay I'm kidding, I like catching fish but I am all C&R. Never caught a June Sucker anyway.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The only fish I will eat are wild brookies caught from high mountian lakes or streams then cooked with tons of butter and garlic salt immediately after catching them. *()* *()*


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

small brookies from high mountain cold water streams  .


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> June Suckers.


Good call! It's a toss up between them or the Razorback Chubs

This reminds me of a joke - it's an oldy but a goody.

I man is out at the Utah land fields shooting seagulls. Finally an officer come over and stops him and says "don't you know it's illegal to shoot and kill seagulls, what are you doing with them anyway? The man replies; "oh sorry, I didn't know, I was taking them home to feed me and my family." The office reprimands him and gives him a ticket for the incident. Just before he is ready to let him go, the office asks, "I'm just curious, but what does a seagull taste like?" the man replies " a lot like the American Bald Eagle." *()*

It


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Personally I like bass and catfish. I used to eat brown trout like it was going out of style... now, its a once in a while thing but I almost can't stand the taste anymore. :?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I used to always eat trout since that is all that I used to fish for, now that I have expanded my fishing, I think that Catfish is excellent. I have heard from a lot of people that Walleye is the best tasting fresh water fish, I have yet to eat one, so I can't say that it is or isn't, same with perch. I only like trout now if it is really fresh and cooked on a fire. It is really hard to beat a nice southern cooked catfish though!


----------



## bwhitty (Sep 11, 2007)

walleye are tasty, but i still love trout.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Bass, perch, walleye....
then trout


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Walleye
perch
trout


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Are you guys deaf?

IT'S PERCH!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

No we ain't deaf! Me thinks you may be.    LM bass, LM bass, LM bass :!: 
Seriously though, I like em all. Yep including CARP. :shock: If I had to pick - 1) Walleye (no fight though) 2) LM bass (not as good fight as smallies), 3) channel cat 4) Smallies/perch. Trout are down in the middle after bluegill, crappy, white fish, yep even CARP. So there. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Leaky


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

kokonee salmon


----------

